# Neeko - my soul mate fur friend



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this is a cat forum but I don't belong to any other forums. Neeko was my little Pomeranian that died last year at 16. I had the two cats for the last few months of his life but they learned that he was off limits. I am leaving for a few days for work and my pet/house sitter is coming so I pulled up my last instructions for her and read all about my Neeko and what he needed. I can't stop crying now and I mean a big cry. I do love the cats but nothing can replace my Neeko. He was my shadow, so full of joy when his body allowed it and somehow he just stole my heart. He was supposed to be my children's dog but he gravitated towards me. Even in his older age, he became my mother's therapy dog as she is bedridden. He also brought her happiness. Neeko, I miss you and I only hope I did right by you and you were as happy as I was with you. 








[/IMG]


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww....Cat owner...
Many of us also have dogs and have felt their loss, as well....when they've gone to the Bridge...
Neeko will be waiting faithfully for you...
You both shared love...and that bond can't be broken. 
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss cat owner again. 
I am sure Neeko was there with you in spirit as you read the letter...and will remain by your side tonight!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I understand perfectly. My dog Mini was everything. She died 10 years ago and I still miss her every day and she is in every single dream I have.

MowMow is the first animal I've bonded with since Mini passed... he came into my life 5 years after her death. 

It takes a LONG time (at least in my opinion) to get over them when you love them that much. 10 years and when I was dusting Mini's picture today I teared up like it had only been 10 months.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about Neeko. He was a handsome boy. I miss my St. Bernard, Lilly, three years ago and I still miss her.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry about Neeko. I'm sure you made him just as happy as he made you. It must have been extra special that he had a role in your mom's life too.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Hugs Cat owner!! What a beautiful boy, Neeko. They never fully leave us, do they, because we still miss them so, even after time as passed...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs for you! He was a beautiful little guy! 
It hits me hard still when I think of the dearest pets I've lost...sorry your heart is hurting


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I understand perfectly. My dog Mini was everything. She died 10 years ago and I still miss her every day and she is in every single dream I have.
> 
> MowMow is the first animal I've bonded with since Mini passed... he came into my life 5 years after her death.
> 
> It takes a LONG time (at least in my opinion) to get over them when you love them that much. 10 years and when I was dusting Mini's picture today I teared up like it had only been 10 months.


^^^^^This....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I completely understand. I came across instructions for Missy the other day and cried like a baby all over again. Even looking at a picture of sweet Zipper makes me cry. We love our fur babies - all shapes, sizes and types. The pain of losing is real, and we totally get it. You have many shoulders to cry on here!! Cry away......


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Joining in to send virtual hugs and I hope your good memories linger on.
We are all bonded to our animal companions and their loss is felt deep and hard, regardless of what they were.
16 wonderful years with your Neeko is a lot of amazing time spent.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wish he could come back....


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry. Marcia is right, the pain is so real and we understand. Neeko was beautiful and he will always be with you.

Judy


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I am a cat owner, but your dog was so beautiful. So sorry about Neeko.


----------

